# Growing video



## cOZ (Jan 18, 2007)

If you have money then you can afford to construct this is your room
A nice video from zero to hero =D
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6583702968043014177&q=growing+weed


----------



## talos4 (Jan 21, 2007)

Man what an awesome grow room. I wonder what it costs?


----------



## Brouli (Jan 21, 2007)

thats awesome


----------

